# Rb25det T25



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Yea, I know something about it, which is nothing!


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

http://www.mjmturbos.com/Rb25det.htm

i found these #'s from R33's and R34's equipped with RB25DETs 
GTS-25t turbo, 25gT-t turbo
not quite sure what they mean tho

i think the stock turbo was a GTS25T Type M on the R33s equipped with the RB25DET. thats all the info i could find. you'd prob get more if you did more research on that particular turbo.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Jasper, I believe those are some trim names, which I know the GTS-T is, mixed in with 25 for a change. I couldn't figure someone using a tiny turbo like a T25 on a 2.5L inline 6 cyl motor, so it doesn't even make sense.


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

I believe this T25 in the rb25det is actually the same as the one on the SR20DET. That would explain why the RB25DET makes such poor power stock  damn puny ass turbo


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

almera_n15_1999 said:


> I believe this T25 in the rb25det is actually the same as the one on the SR20DET. That would explain why the RB25DET makes such poor power stock  damn puny ass turbo



Yes and no. It's slightly different. The T25 on the RB has a ceramic tubring wheel.


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

really, i thought that was the t28 on the rb26dett. didnt know the rb25det had a ceramic compressor wheel.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the t28 on the GTR is ceramic ball bearing as well as a ceramic turbine wheel.


----------

